# A few pics of a full yard



## Bman

Just a couple of pics of my yard. It's pretty much everything I have, save for a few cars and a couple locos I am currently working on, darn lighting. For the first time in a long time everything is in the yard.


----------



## Reckers

Man, that is one loaded yard!


----------



## Stillakid

*Nice Work!*

Impressive layout! Like the way you set up the yard with open areas on the far side for development

Great job!:thumbsup:

Jim


----------



## modeltrainhead

heres my reaction

KYLE doodle went to town riding in a locomotive OMG an other train BOOM IM DEAD


----------



## Wyatt2104

Bman said:


> Just a couple of pics of my yard. It's pretty much everything I have, save for a few cars and a couple locos I am currently working on, darn lighting. For the first time in a long time everything is in the yard.


What size is your layout?
Looks Great!


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Before I started researching train sets. I wasn't even going to put a yard in. I have realized that to do any "work" you need a yard. You can get alot of work done on your setup. Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## Bman

Thanks guys. My layout is 6' x 16'. 

Funny thing is I have just finished changing my layout a little bit. I redesigned the yard so I could fit more buildings in it. I have also moved some track around to make it easier to move from the inside track to the outside track.


----------



## tjcruiser

Bman,

I hope you don't mind, but I keep directing other members (in other threads) to your layout ... really nice work. Thanks for sharing!

TJ


----------



## Bman

tjcruiser said:


> Bman,
> 
> I hope you don't mind, but I keep directing other members (in other threads) to your layout ... really nice work. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> TJ


TJ, I don't mind one bit, in fact I think that's a great compliment. Thank you very much.
I hope that changes I made turn out just as good as the original. I wanted to keep it the same but I was just having too many problems with derailments, first from engines then from cars, I tested the new track layout and it seems to be much better. Live and learn.


----------



## Smokestack Lightning

Bman said:


> TJ, I don't mind one bit, in fact I think that's a great compliment. Thank you very much.
> I hope that changes I made turn out just as good as the original. I wanted to keep it the same but I was just having too many problems with derailments, first from engines then from cars, I tested the new track layout and it seems to be much better. Live and learn.


Please keep trying so I don't make your mistakes:laugh:


----------



## bakkers2005

hi, nice job on your locos and rolling stock, just read about your derailments, one of my mates had that problem too. we rechecked his track but we also checked his wheel gauges on his locos and carriages, and we found quite a few out of gauge, even some real new ones, and readjusted them. his derailments are now down to a minimum. regards bob


----------



## Bman

bakkers2005 said:


> hi, nice job on your locos and rolling stock, just read about your derailments, one of my mates had that problem too. we rechecked his track but we also checked his wheel gauges on his locos and carriages, and we found quite a few out of gauge, even some real new ones, and readjusted them. his derailments are now down to a minimum. regards bob


Good point Bob, I have been meaning to post a video comparing two loco's that I have. One is an athearn SD38 and even when it takes the slightest turn the wheels start to chatter it derails quite a bit, the second is a SD40-2 from boadway limited very smooth with no noise, doesn't derail very ofter either. I think the wheels may not be quite the correct gauge on the athearn unit and that is why i get the chattering. Now I just have to figure out if I can adjust it.


----------



## beavis

Hey Bman, nice yard! Noticed all the CN stock and loco's, being from southeast MI myself I to have started a CN collection of my own. So far just 2 walthers engines a few boxcars and a couple hoppers. I wanna build a set to look like what cross's rite up the road from me.


----------



## Kenjuro4449

Nice Yard!


----------



## DonR

Very interesting yard design...you get a lot more yard tracks
from those twin ladders...then you have a nice long main to
run on...you have both good switching action and great 
continuous running...well done.

Don


----------



## callmeIshmael2

Wow, what an interesting pic. Americana on one side, Canadiana on the other; a truly international railroad you have there. Nice looking. How about some pics at "ground" level?


----------



## sstlaure

Unfortunately Bman hasn't been on here since April 2013. Not sure what's going on with him these days.....


----------



## Patrick1544

Yard looks good. How big is it?


----------



## Model Train Structures

Now that's what I call a FULL HOUSE! What scale? Looking good. Thanks for sharing.

D.A.


----------



## xeniachooch

Very nice!


----------



## Dano

Rumor has that CN runs trains between Winnipeg and Memphis for some reason that I forget.


----------



## Patrick1544

Very nice yard set.


----------



## DonR

Dano said:


> Rumor has that CN runs trains between Winnipeg and Memphis for some reason that I forget.


CN took over Illinois Central Gulf. Their main line runs down the
center of Illinois and through Memphis. So it would not be surprising
to see CN locos and trains anywhere all the way down to New Orleans.

Don


----------



## WxToad

That's a great roster of equipment you have. Nice layout!


----------

